# Disease and pests cross the border.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some diseases that were gone or nearly so have returned to southern states. Also on the news last night all the way up to Minnesota they have what the news called "super lice". Where is our medical people on the news? They are strangely silent? Why? Is there big money in more disease? Are they looking at a windfall of federal money? As much as they tell us to vaccinate our children why are they deafeningly silent now? Afraid they will loose money from the Obama care purse? I find it totally confusing.

I wonder if Obama blames the Canadians?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think another part of the issue is that the pesticides we use now aren't as strong as the old ones and aren't nearly as effective.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Lots of things in play here, Bruce. Weve used Lindane derivatives for head lice and crab lice for at least the 50 years I've been in med school or practice. A biologist like you should know bugs mutate, develop resistance to sustained use like bacteria, viruses, humans, and a lot of,things. Mutations, etc. 
interesting research done believe it or not on the " selfies" that you see on every second post if you are on Facebook or. Any number of websites. Two or three people, more often girls, with heads together, smiling like mad as the bugs cross from one scalp to another. A horrible problem and though you see all kinds of warnings from the medical providers, none of it seems to sink in! 
And crab lice.....oops...don't want to talk about that, though when I first started it was extremely rare to encounter this disgusting little buggers, but when I retired some years ago they were common, AND, before you get dfensive, it blew me away with the " respectable" people who had them and presumably passed them on, along with many other STD's! I didn't like what I Was seeing in terms of sexual morality change, but at least most of us tried to change it with education, school programs, etc. we all got called Dirty Liberals, etc. by the.eft wingers....oops...kidding you...the RIGHT wingers! LOL. Seriously.....
All kinds of factors in all this stuff, but to blame our itinerant workers who are baited like deer across he border for low paying jobs by guys lik T----, does zero good and only encourages hatred. 
Like any medical problem, leave it up to the medical profession to try to repair and prevent it, though they rarely have a free hand in preventative social problems any more. Their hands are tied and what they can do, especially in the world of prevention, sis legislated and dictated to them! Sorry, but the last 20 years of seeing this stuff made me downright cynical! I freely admit it!


----------

